# Gut load recipes for mantids?



## minomantis (Sep 24, 2018)

I don't know if there is a strain on this already, but I want to make sure that my mantids are getting all the nutrients they need so I want to properly feed the feeder insects.  I've looked up recipes online and watched youtube videos and they are all for reptiles and tarantulas and such.  I was wondering if anyone has any gut loading recipes for mantids specifically or foods that have worked for you.  I'm leaning towards something dry because I don't want to deal with mold issues.  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aristalochia (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi as far as I know theres no need for anything fancy here. Mantids dont need supplements with their bugs like reptile and amphibians. I think the mantids do get a mouthfull of whatever their feeders eat so I like to feed bananas or other fruit before feeding, that way they get a nice treat.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah, I don't usually gut load. I usually just feed them apples and they are fine. Mantids do not need the things in the gut-loading powders and such because their bodies are built of different materials than reptiles and amphibians.

- MantisGirl13


----------

